# Jack passed away last night :-(



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

My beautiful boy passed away last night after weeks and weeks of fighting a respiratory disease with every antibiotic available  

R.I.P Jack-o


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry his body lost the fight. Rats souls/spirits are so strong but their bodies never seem strong enough to hold them for long. ((hugs))


----------



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

It's just insane that out of the 2 rats that had it, Daffydd got rid of it instantly and Jack just kept suffering and suffering :-( As soon as I saw the puffed-up coat I knew it :-( Thanks for the condolences x


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

it can be like that. i've had rats that just kept bouncing right back and others that could never get over it. resp issues are never simple and always dangerous. but you fought for him and with him. that says a lot. he was deeply loved i'm sure and that's something very special. i'm very sorry for your loss all the same. they never last long enough, but forever isn't possible for anyone either...


----------

